# LATE NIGHT PONDERING



## fubar57 (Apr 29, 2016)

Having no desire to sleep the last 2 days, I started looking at future Group Builds and was wondering if anyone has the kits or urge to buy the kits for these future GBs...

- Feb 1st-Sunday Jun 4th 2017 - *GB 33-World War I, 1914-1918.*Aircraft in military service during this war. Nice bit of scope for those decorative flying circus machines and the mighty Red Baron

-May 1st-Sunday Sep 3rd 2017 - *GB 34-Prototype or Weird aircraft.*
From those that didn't get off the drawing board to those ones that went into prototype production and made the maiden flight. If the prototype went into full production then only the prototypes aircraft should be considered for this build.

I know I personally don't have the plastic on hand nor do I think I will ever so these two will be out for me. A group of aircraft that I haven't seen a lot of during these GBs are Trainers, Target Tugs and Transports, the unsung heroes of every air force. Also Liaison and Station Hacks could be included. I realize these could fall into several different past, present and future GBs but the majority seem to prefer to build things that shoot down or blow up other things. I wasn't involved in or even aware of how the GBs were selected though I was a member at the time. Just a thought to get others brain cells bouncing around. 


Geo


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2016)

Yep, I'm in a similar situation.
Nothing for, and not that keen on the WW 1 stuff, and nothing for the Prototypes either.
Now trainers etc, I have a few kits for, mostly jets, but ranging from the 1950s to present day.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm out for those too. For the remaining GB's I have too many kits in the stash that fit into just a couple of the GBs so I'll probbly be doing a bunch of Start to Finish Builds instead. I don't see participating in GB's 30, 31 (unless I go out and buy a Sabre), 33, 34, 35, and 37 (I'm not a chopper guy). I don't yet have anything to fit 38 but I can easily see something falling into my hands by then.

I had suggested a trainer GB before but the idea did not stick.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 29, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Yep, I'm in a similar situation.
> Nothing for, and not that keen on the WW 1 stuff, and nothing for the Prototypes either.
> Now trainers etc, I have a few kits for, mostly jets, but ranging from the 1950s to present day.



No need to set a time frame for these I thing. 

Geo


----------



## rochie (Apr 29, 2016)

I have toyed with the idea of doing K5054 for the prototype build as i have the twp blade prop and the flat canopy needed but nothing for WW1 !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 29, 2016)

Prototypes, I love prototypes!


----------



## JKim (Apr 29, 2016)

Not really interested in WWI aircraft so I don't picture myself participating in that one but who knows? In the past, I've done kits that I wasn't interested in doing but made the purchase just so that I could participate in the GB. The prototype GB? Not into prototypes either but I could see myself participating in that one. A Ta152C or maybe a Shinden or Reppu?


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 29, 2016)

I have too many kits to choose from for the prototype weird aircraft build, and at least three or four I can use for the World War I build


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 29, 2016)

I have a single WWI aircraft, an Wingnut Wings Albatros D.V, and I doubt I'll be able to keep hands off of it for a year. I have a couple prototypes such as an F2G and a Do 335, but the second build definitely isn't one I'd go and buy a kit for. Depending on how the Albatros goes I could pretty easily be convinced to buy another WWI aircraft.

Definitely wouldn't be interested in a trainer GB.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2016)

Got Wing Nut Wings Fokker D.VII for GB33

and Shinden, Reppu or Shusei for GB 34....Shinden heading the list have both 1/48 and 1/32 ZM kits...


----------



## Donivanp (May 1, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Having no desire to sleep the last 2 days, I started looking at future Group Builds and was wondering if anyone has the kits or urge to buy the kits for these future GBs...
> 
> - Feb 1st-Sunday Jun 4th 2017 - *GB 33-World War I, 1914-1918.*Aircraft in military service during this war. Nice bit of scope for those decorative flying circus machines and the mighty Red Baron
> 
> ...



I picked up a Eduard DIII for 33, don't recall where I put it and I have a XB-35 and YB-49 for 34, had them since ERTL brought them out back in the mid 90's. Also have a couple of XB-70's for that as well.


----------



## A4K (May 17, 2016)

I've got nothing really for either (here in Ireland), except for a Bleriot XI. destined to be the sole New Zealand example ('Brittania') which was deemed 'unnecessary' and gifted back to Britain in 1914 to help in the war effort. It was used for aerial spotting I believe.

About the trainers, liaison aircraft, etc: that was a large part of my intention for the original GB 30 idea, hence the conditions people deemed too restrictive. What was restrictive about it was everyone wants to do fighters and bombers all the time (-for which there was still plenty of scope IMO).

I am all for an open 'everything not used for shooting something down or blowing things up' GB, preferably unofficial and long term, as about half of my kits fall under this category.


----------



## JKim (Sep 21, 2016)

Although we weren't able to implement a secondary theme for GB31 but I think its worth continuing the discussion. Especially given the potential lack of participation in GB33 and GB34. Looking back at past GB's, it seems we've covered the Theatres of WW2 two or three times over, which is not a bad thing. We've also covered aircraft types/roles pretty thoroughly. Andy's RAF idea is pretty good...

GB33 - World War I
Secondary - Aircraft of the RAF in WW2

Of the themes that have already been used in previous GB's, a few have only been done once such as Aircraft of Aces, Seaplane/Floatplanes, Carrier Planes...

GB34 - Prototype or Weird Aircraft
Secondary - Aircraft of Aces in WW2

GB35, since it is not a WW2 subject may also lack participation. How about having a Secondary theme in honor of Jan's Number 13? I'm sure all of us could pull subjects from his thread on the subject. Maybe we'd let Jan have the honor of selecting his favorite.

GB35 - Vietnam War
Secondary - Thirteen

What do you guys think?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 21, 2016)

I have sat out 30 and 31 due to a combination of them not being my favorite time frame for aircraft as welll as the builds being held during spring/summer/fall and I am busier with other stuff than during the winter. There are a few more coming up that I will not participate in such as WWI, Prototypes, Helicopters. I enjoy watching the other guys builds but again, they are not my cup of tea.

Jeff


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 21, 2016)

I noticed that there hasn't been an "Interwar" build...which could actually be narrowed down to the 1930's.

Lots of legendary types got their start during that time period and you'd have a great blend of types like the Hurricane, M.S406, He112, P-43, A5M, M.C200, and so on.

To simplify it, you could have a 30's build for the fighters and then a 30's build for the bombers later on.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 21, 2016)

I will once again confirm my interest. The challenge we have is to get enough people to buy in to the idea so that we have a decent selection for judging.

Once again, there is nothing stopping anyone from starting a parallel "Unofficial GB" as some have done before. Just as much fun, only there is no judging. Below is a list of what I have in the stash for unbuilt aircraft along with the number of remaining GBs for which they qualify. (yeah I know it's a small list compared to what some of you have in your treasuries). The greens are what I have planned for GB 32. I could go for any of the above suggested themes and the little Avia would fit the interwar idea.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2016)

I love the '13's' Idea !! that's the best one yet.

Regardless Let's get this parallel thing working we nee more entries.....


----------



## Rogi (Oct 24, 2017)

I’ve got something for both and im hoping to forgo the rigging on a ww1aircaft in lieu of testing out some paintbrush methods. The rigging on some is literally a build all to itself.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 25, 2017)

The WW1 GB is over Igor. We currently have the Vietnam Era underway and GB 36 starts Nov 1. Here's the schedule:

The New Generation Group Builds-2013 onwards

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

